# How about the 4310 w/ e-Hydro?



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

In a search for my perfect tractor I have thus far latched on to the JD 4310 w/ e-Hydro and 430 FEL. This thing has quite a few bells and whistles. Does anyone have any experience with any of these tractors? Any known problems with all of the electronic "stuff", i.e. e-match os?

I was quoted $18750 out the door. MSRP is $23759 ($20112 tractor & $3647 FEL) + tax. I have not taken that offer to the next dealer. I have 3 JD dealers in a 45 mile radius and will take the lowest offer around to see who wants my business.

Any suggestions?

On to the Massey dealer in the AM.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

From what I've read, the 4310 is a great machine. With 4020 series coming out, you might find a real good deal on one. I believe Chief owns a 4410 which would be real similar to the 4310. Hopefully he will see this post, and give you a good rundown on this machine.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

psr. Nice tractor <img src=http://johndeere.com/en_US/ProductCatalog/GC/media/images/product/4310_78701_p.jpg>


you switched from the new holland? why? (just curious) both look nice.. but that Deere sure looks nice... and 21% off of list.... is that typical with the big tractors? man im jealous...


4310 deere link


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

4310....isn't that what slipshod has? I know he uses the hell out of his....I don't think you can go wrong with a Deere....


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *4310....isn't that what slipshod has? I know he uses the hell out of his....I don't think you can go wrong with a Deere.... *


I think you may be right. He definitely gets the most out of his equipment.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I liked the sales person (beautiful woman) better.... 

No seriously, the TC30 is great and I may still end up there if money gets tight cuz apples to apples I think the TC30 is a better machine than the JD 790 BUT.......

I drove the 4310 around for about 30 minutes and absolutely fell in love with this thing. I wanted gear drive with the reverser but the hydro is awesome. This thing had it all, the max limiter which would be great when I let my 13 year old sun play in the field, and all the other hydro match "stuff".

I will visit another NH dealer the first of next week and check out the TC33 Hydro unit as all I have looked at is the TC30. I think the TC33 and the 4310 should be comparable, any price ideas on them?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*close but no cigar*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *4310....isn't that what slipshod has? I know he uses the hell out of his....I don't think you can go wrong with a Deere.... *


 I have a 4600 with 460 fel and 48 hoe. I am impressed every day with the capabilities of this machine. I have the twelve-twelve power reverser transmission in mine. Very very few problems at 1000 hours. My John Deere earns it's keep as I work it almost every day. My asessment of John Deere products is all favorable, they will get out and work hard for you. They have the slickest back hoe mounting system in the industry, just my opinion , but I know I can go from back-hoe to implement in 5 minutes. My machine is a 2000 model and I paid $32,000 for it with the hoe and clam bucket on my loader. Dealer offered me $26,000 on a trade. That works out to around $1800.00 a year to use this machine the way I do.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

I've had my 4310 with 430 loader and 47 backhoe for a year and 100 odd hours now and it continues to impress the heck out of me. The only trouble I've had was with the tilt wheel mechanism which is sort of cheesy, other than that no problems at all. One nice feature is LoadMatch, which modulates the hydro to keep the RPMs up under all load circumstances. This means you can plow into a pile of dirt or climb a hill in range C without any hesitation or bucking at all. I would buy this tractor again without any hesitation.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

*GreenMtnMan*

What is that bucket you have there? Is that the 4 in 1? Do you have any more pics as there aren't any on the JD website. How much of an option is that bucket?

I took the price I was quoted to another dealer today and the closest it would get was $300+. I am going to look at the Kubota's tomorrow. The Massey is out and the New Holland is about out unless I do go entry level.

The TC33 has the hydro pedal and brakes on the same side, that doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

Not a 4-in-1, that is a Borgford Bodozer Grapple. One heck of a well built implement. Here's a link, http://www.borgford.com/grapple.htm. When ordered for a JD quick attach bucket they painted it green. I can swap between the bucket and grapple in about two minutes.

I believe you'll find the competitive Kubota hydros have the brake pedals in front of the hydro pedal too, at least the Grand L machines. I much preferred the ergonomics on the JD. I didn't care for the huge treadle pedal that Kubota uses - it takes up almost the entire right side of the operator platform and would give me leg cramps when using it much in reverse. I also thought the loader joystick on the Kubota is in an awkward location - a long day of loader work on a Kubota would surely give one a sore shoulder.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info on the grapple. How much was that unit? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

I bought it as part of my tractor and implement package and it was around $2300. No idea how much it would be if you bought it directly.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

The grapples are very heavy with thick 1" steel tines and 3/4" frame. With the high steel prices now I'm sure it would cost a good bit more than what I paid.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> *In a search for my perfect tractor I have thus far latched on to the JD 4310 w/ e-Hydro and 430 FEL. This thing has quite a few bells and whistles. Does anyone have any experience with any of these tractors? Any known problems with all of the electronic "stuff", i.e. e-match os?
> 
> I was quoted $18750 out the door. MSRP is $23759 ($20112 tractor & $3647 FEL) + tax. I have not taken that offer to the next dealer. I have 3 JD dealers in a 45 mile radius and will take the lowest offer around to see who wants my business.
> ...


My apologies for the late reply! :duh: I was out of town and just got in last night. 

As Mow mentioned; I do have the 4410. Yes they do have a few more bells and whistles than the other makes and models of CUT's. I am absolutely satisfied and VERY happy with my 4410. The 4410 is for the most part identical to the 4310 but has 3 more hp and about 10% more torque. It also comes with a $1,500 higher price tag. Not worth the extra money in my opinion unless you have some special requirements. 

Overall, this model provides a lot of power and capability into a very compact package. Some of the features such as Load Match (which prevents the hydrostatic drive from stalling the engine) and Motion Match (allows you to select a firm or soft hydro pedal reaction/engagement rate) I very much appreciate. Cruise Control is another that I find VERY handy when rotor tilling. In my opinion these tractors seem to have a lot more room for the operator on the operator's station. Maintenance and accessibility are very good and provide for easy self service on services and inspections. (did my own 50 hr. break-in service without too much trouble) The 72" MMM provides a very good cut quality with a minimum of scalping. I have the 430 FEL which is a VERY VERY handy item (almost a necessity in my opinion). 

My tractor is equipped with the R-4 tires and they do well but do not allow a wide width adjustment. This is a big deal if you plan to use the machine on slopes. The R-4's are a good trade off between ag and turf tires and are very durable with stiff side walls. They are not great in muck but don't tear up the turf too much provided it is fairly dry. 4WD is a MUST, especially on slopes and with the FEL. 

As already mentioned, Deere has already started marketing the 4000 Twenty Series machines and you may be able to negotiate a great deal on a 4410 or 4310. The new 4320 I believe is a larger tractor than the 4410 and 4310 and comes with a turbo charged 48 hp Deere engine as opposed to the 35 & 32 hp Yanmar engines in the 4410 & 4310. The Yanmar diesels are top notch and will run longer than you with proper care and feeding. 

With respect to the bucket for the FEL; take a look at the heavy duty bucket and get a tooth bar. The 4 in 1 bucket is real nice but cost a good bit more. 

The best deal you can hope for is MSRP minus 25% but don't hold your breath as this is not always allowed by most dealers and more like 15% - 20% is more the norm. Best bet is to figure up the tractor and all the implements and extras and role it up into the financing. This will give you the best chance to negotiate the best price. It is also not a bad idea to try to negotiate the price of the first few major services in the purchase price as well. 

Figure on either buying a wheel weight package, loading the rear tires with Rim Guard, or the 3 pt. weight box. One way or the other, you WILL require significant rear ballast if you get a FEL. 

Lastly...........make them give you the hats, coffee cups, and the pens and note pads!   :furious: :lmao: The green paint costs a little more in some cases but I think you get more.


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

I have A TC 30, with FEL and LOVE it >>Hydro, it may not have the JD name, but i pocketed the $$$ and do the same job ,they are all japanese anyway, go with the best deal, a Mercedes is a Dodge, go look up the "Owners" ig:


----------

